# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  τρεμουλο!πως ξεπερνιεται?

## kaity

θα θελα να ρωτησω κατι.εδω και καιρο εχω τρεμουλο οταν αγχωνομαι ειδικα στον αυχενα.αλλα παρατηρησα οτι ακομα κι οταν ειμαι ηρεμη συμβαινει αυτο.και οταν π.χ. δε κοιμηθω πολυ η οταν ειμαι κουρασμενη.μηπως ειναι σωματικο ολο αυτο και επιδεινωνεται με το αγχος?ο γιατρος ειχε πει οτι το ενα προκαλει το αλλο.υπαρχει καποιος που εχει παρομοιο προβλημα? . υπαρχει τροπος να χαλαρωσω τα νευρα μου?τα χαπια δε τα μπορω.αργουν να δρασουν και δεν εχω υπομονη..

----------


## Nightmare111

γεια σου. σχετικά με το τρέμουλο που αναφέρεις θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, το νιώθεις εσωτερικά? η σου δημιουργεί σπασμό και τρέμει το κεφάλι σου? 

κάτι σαν τικ πιστεύω είναι... που το δημιουργεί το άγχος και η νευρικότητα που έχεις. ίσος κάποιο αγχολυτικό σκεύασμα θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει τυπου xanax/stedon/κλπ.. αλλα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο γιατί προκαλεί εξάρτηση. καλο θα ήτανε να σου δόση ο γιατρός κάποιο αντικαταθλιπτικό για να σου ανεβάσει την διάθεση και να μην σκέφτεσαι συνεχώς αυτό.. σίγουρα πάντως ύπαρxη θεραπεία για αυτό. είναι κάτι από το οποιο δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα. με μια ερευνα που έχω κάνει έμαθα ότι το άγχος μπορεί να φέρει διαφορους σπασμούς τύπου επιληψίας.. αλλα είναι τελείως ακίνδυνο απλά εκκινεί την στιγμή υποφέρεις από αυτό το πράγμα..

σου εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## path

{υπαρχει τροπος να χαλαρωσω τα νευρα μου?τα χαπια δε τα μπορω.αργουν να δρασουν και δεν εχω υπομονη..}
Ασφαλως και υπαρχουν τροποι να χαλαρωσεις, με ασκησεις χαλαρωσης , με εναλακτικες θεραπειες , με φυτικα ηρεμηστικα οπως βαλεριανα κλπ, ,,
Αλλα και με ηρεμηστικα πουθα ζητησεις απο τον γιατρο ,,, δεν νομιζω να αργουν τοσοσ πολυ να δρασουν ,,,Μερικα που ξερω μπορει να δρασουν μεσα σενα τεταρτο εως μιση ωρα πχ,,,,Ποσο ποιο συντομα να δρασουν δηλαδη;

----------


## kaity

path απο οτι ξερω τα χαπια για να δρασουν χρειαζονται ληψη τουλαχιστον ενα τριμηνο.εννοω να μη κανω θεραπεια μακροχρονια να παιρνω οταν νιωθω αγχωμενη και να δρα σε λιγα λεπτα.οπως δρα το αλκοολ!

----------


## path

για ποια χαπια ενοεις ; Εγω μιλαω να πας στο γιατρο και να συζητησεις να σου δωσει απλα ηρεμηστικουλια, που θα τα περνεις εαν και οταν νοιωθεις την αναγκη αυτη.
Πχ οι βενζοδιαζεπινες , χαναχ κλπ ,δρουν πολυ γρηγορα , σχεδον αμεσα .

----------


## αλέξης

Ξέρεις έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Πρόκειται για σωματικό σύμπτωμα που προκαλείται από αυξημένη ψυχολογική πίεση( στρες, δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το άγχος), σφίγγονται οι μυς. Πιο αποτελεσματικό για μένα από τα ηρεμιστικά και τα αγχολυτικά ήταν κάποιες ασκήσεις που βρήκα σε ένα βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας. Η πρώτη άσκηση έχει να κάνει με την αναπνοή, εάν αυτή δεν γίνεται με τον σωστό τρόπο το σφίξιμο επιτείνεται. Σε άλλη άσκηση σφίγγεις δυνατά και σταδιακά τους μυς του σώματός από τα πόδια ως το κεφάλι και μόλις σταματάς αυτοί χαλαρώνουν πολύ. Υπάρχουν και άλλες ασκήσεις που πρέπει όμως να τις κάνεις κάποιες φορές μέχρι να τις μάθεις.

Να αποφεύγεις καφέ, τσιγάρο και αλκοόλ. Για τα δύο τελευταία μπορεί να νομίζεις ότι σε χαλαρώνουν αλλά έχουν διεργετική δράση, ρώτησε το γιατρό σου.

----------


## kaity

αυτο νιωθω αλεξη οι μυες μου ειναι πετρα.πολυ σφιξιμο.τι βιβλιο ειναι αυτο?

----------


## αλέξης

Λέγεται "Ξεπερνώντας το άγχος" και είναι από την Ευρωπαϊκή εταιρεία Έρευνας και Θεραπείας της Συμπεριφοράς, εκδόσεις ελληνικά γράμματα. Το βρήκα στο βιβλιοπολείο Ιανός.

Αναφέρει και πολλούς άλλους τρόπους για να αντιμετωπίσεις το στρές.

Το ξέρω πως είναι αφόρητο, αλλά όσο εστιάζεις σ'αυτό δημιουργείται φαύλος κύκλος και γίνεται χειρότερο. Ακόμα κι αν κάνεις και την πιο χαζή ασχολία θα είναι καλύτερα ακόμη κι αν ξέρεις πως δεν έχει φύγει, απλά να ξεχαστείς.

Αν προσπαθήσεις να βρείς το βιβλίο και δεν το βρεις πες μου να σου σκανάρω τις ασκήσεις.

Πάντως μην ανησυχείς πως μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο, όπως κάτι νευρολογικό.

----------


## kaity

σε ευχαριστω πολυ.δεν ανησυχω οτι ειναι κατι αλλο αλλα με χει κανει να κλειστω στον εαυτο μου αυτο το προβλημα και δυσκολευει τη ζωη μου.να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο?οταν σε πιανει το αγχος αυτο,μπορεις να χεις ψυχραιμια να παρεις τις αναπνοες?εγω τα χανω τελειως

----------


## αλέξης

Απλά αρχίζεις να κάνεις τις αναπνοές, δεν χρειάζεται καν να έχεις ψυχραιμία σου για να το κάνεις αυτό, απλά το κάνεις. Την άσκηση πάντως αρχίζεις να την κάνεις ακόμη και όταν το στρες δεν είναι πολύ και την κάνεις όλο πιο συχνά, ώστε μαθαίνεις να αναπνέεις σωστά, δηλαδή όχι γρήγορα και ριχά, όπως όταν αγχωνόμαστε και έτσι το τρέμουλο δεν θα εμφανίζεται τόσο συχνά και όταν εμφανίζεται θα μάθεις να το ελέγχεις και να χαλαρώνεις.

----------


## kaity

εσυ το ελεγχεις τωρα?

----------


## αλέξης

Ναι, έχει μειωθεί πολύ.

----------


## kaity

μπραβο.μακαρι να μειωθει και σε μενα.

----------


## ARTEMIDA

Καλησπερα,
Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω κατι κι εγω σχετικα με το τρεμουλο... 
Ωρες ωρες και γι αλιγα δευτερολεπτα με πιανει σαν τρεμουλο...αισθανομαι οτι τρεμει το χερι μου αλλα δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο ορατο με το ματι...εγω ομως το αισθανομαι... για δευτερο λεπτα και φευγει... στο ενα χερι μια φορα στο αλλο αλλη φορα ή στο ποδι.. μπορει στα χειλια μου.. αλλα δεν ειναι ορατο... δεν το βλεπει κανεις με το ματι... εγω ομως το αισθανομαι...οχι τακτικα... το εχω παρατηρησει οταν ειμαι αγχωμενη ή αν κουβαλαω κατι βαρυ στα χερια μου...πχ ενα μωρο.. πολυ περιεργο μου φαινεται... ενα βραδυ ημουν εξω και χτυπουσαμε παλαμακια για ωρα και μετα αισθανομουν οτι τρεμουν τα χερια μου αλλα δεν ηταν ορατο αυτο...ειναι απο την αγψωδη διαταραχη ή την καταθλιψη που περναω??? ειχα παει σε νευτρολογο 2η φορα αλλα εκανε σα να μην τοακουσε...
και σαν κατι να με τρανταζει... σα να με σπρωχνει κατι στιγμιαια...περιεργα συμπτωματα... μηπως με βοηθησει κι εμενα αυτο το βιβλιο???

----------


## Nightmare111

> Καλησπερα,
> Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω κατι κι εγω σχετικα με το τρεμουλο... 
> Ωρες ωρες και γι αλιγα δευτερολεπτα με πιανει σαν τρεμουλο...αισθανομαι οτι τρεμει το χερι μου αλλα δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο ορατο με το ματι...εγω ομως το αισθανομαι... για δευτερο λεπτα και φευγει... στο ενα χερι μια φορα στο αλλο αλλη φορα ή στο ποδι.. μπορει στα χειλια μου.. αλλα δεν ειναι ορατο... δεν το βλεπει κανεις με το ματι... εγω ομως το αισθανομαι...οχι τακτικα... το εχω παρατηρησει οταν ειμαι αγχωμενη ή αν κουβαλαω κατι βαρυ στα χερια μου...πχ ενα μωρο.. πολυ περιεργο μου φαινεται... ενα βραδυ ημουν εξω και χτυπουσαμε παλαμακια για ωρα και μετα αισθανομουν οτι τρεμουν τα χερια μου αλλα δεν ηταν ορατο αυτο...ειναι απο την αγψωδη διαταραχη ή την καταθλιψη που περναω??? ειχα παει σε νευτρολογο 2η φορα αλλα εκανε σα να μην τοακουσε...
> και σαν κατι να με τρανταζει... σα να με σπρωχνει κατι στιγμιαια...περιεργα συμπτωματα... μηπως με βοηθησει κι εμενα αυτο το βιβλιο???


αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι εσωτερικό τρέμουλο, ναι αυτό προκαλείται από stress συνήθως δεν χρειάζεται να σε ανήσυχη. πολλά άτομα το έχουμε νιώσει αυτό που περιγραφής.. και εγώ προσωπικά  :Smile: 

σου εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά! και μην φοβάσαι τίποτα!  :Smile:

----------


## ARTEMIDA

ευχαριστω nightmare111!! και ποτε θα φυγει αυτο πια???
δεν το αντεχω αλλο... φοβαμαι να παω γυμναστηριο και να καταπονησω το σωμα μου γιατι θα το αισθανθω... ουτε με παιδακια παιζω πολυ πολυ πια... τα αποφευγω ολα αυτο... δεν αισθανομαι στρεσσαρισμενη αλλα αυτο υπαρχει... μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα.. προσπαθω να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου μα ψυχοθεραπεια και ομοιοπαθητικη... ελπιζω να βγω κερδισμενη στο τελοσ...
καλη μας δυναμη!

----------


## Nightmare111

> ευχαριστω nightmare111!! και ποτε θα φυγει αυτο πια???
> δεν το αντεχω αλλο... φοβαμαι να παω γυμναστηριο και να καταπονησω το σωμα μου γιατι θα το αισθανθω... ουτε με παιδακια παιζω πολυ πολυ πια... τα αποφευγω ολα αυτο... δεν αισθανομαι στρεσσαρισμενη αλλα αυτο υπαρχει... μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα.. προσπαθω να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου μα ψυχοθεραπεια και ομοιοπαθητικη... ελπιζω να βγω κερδισμενη στο τελοσ...
> καλη μας δυναμη!


το άγχος να ξέρεις συνεχίζει να ύπαρxη ακόμα και όταν δεν το αισθάνεσαι..!!

εγώ πάντως σου λέω να μην το βάζεις κάτω.. ότι και να νιώθεις μην το αφήνεις να σε ρίξει ψυχολογικά.. κανε αυτό που είναι να κανεις.. και θα δεις ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά! και δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα από μια ενόχληση  :Smile: 

μην το αφήσεις έτσι.. όσο πάει θα γίνετε χειρότερα <<ειδικά αν το σκέφτεσαι συνεχώς...>>... εγώ θα πρότεινα πάντως να πάρεις κάποιο αγχολυτικό σκεύασμα για λίγο καιρό. πάντα με συμβουλή γιατρού, όχι από μονη σου! καλο θα ήτανε να σε δει και κάποιος νευρολόγος-ψυχίατρος. 

θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω επίσης. έχεις κάνει εξέτασης για τον θυροειδή σου;

----------


## kaity

αρτεμιδα μηπως θα επρεπε να πας γυμναστηριο για να δυναμωσουν οι μυες σου?με λιγη γυμναστικη στην αρχη.γιατι εμενα ο φυσιατρος μου ειπε οτι αυτο οφειλεται και σε δυσκαμψια των μυων.τα χαπια δε νομιζω να ειναι θαυματουργα..χρειαζεται κι αλλα ο οργανισμος.επισης απαραιτητα ειναι η βιταμινη β και το μαγνησιο!εγω παιρνω συμπληρωματα και βλεπω μια διαφορα

----------


## persefoni78

Το βιβλιο ξεπερνωντας το αγχος απο τις εκδοσεις ελληνικα γραμματα θα πρεπει να το ψαξεις σε αλλες εκδοσεις με τον ιδιο τιτλο ομως. Τα ελληνικα γραμματα εχουν κλεισει και τα βιβλια τα εκδιδουν αλλοι εκδοτικοι οικοι.Το μαθα απο ενα βιβλιοπωλειο προχθες.

----------


## persefoni78

kaity sε τι ποσοτητες παιρνεις μαγνησιο και βιταμινη β και που σε βοηθησανε? Και γω παιρνω γιατι διαβασα οτι κανουν καλο στο αγχος και την καταθλιψη αλλα δεν ειδα διαφορα. Διαπιστωσα μονο οτι απο τοτε που παιρνω μαγνησιο, το βαρος και το μπουκωμα που ενιωθα στο στηθος αριστερα, σταματησε. Τρεμουλο εχω και γω και πολλες φορες ειναι λες και εχω παρκισον. Πηγα σε νευρολογο αλλα μου πε οτι δεν ειναι κατι και οτι δε μπορει να κανει τιποτα.

----------


## kaity

persefoni δε παιρνω συνεχεια ,κατα περιοδους ενα χαπι βιταμινη και ενα μαγνησιο τη μερα.μη φανταστεις και τρελη διαφορα αλλα κανει καλο.εσυ οταν αγχωνεσαι το νιωθεις?

----------


## ARTEMIDA

nighmare111, έκανα εξεταση θυροειδη και ειχα ανεβασμενη tsh αλλα μονη της μεσα σε λιγους μηνες αρχισε να πεφτει.. ο ενδοκρινολογος μου ειπε πως τα συμπτωματα δεν ειναι απο εκει αλλα το αγχος σου οδηγησε στην tsh σε ανοδο.. μου ειπε κι αυτος οτι μαλλον πασχω απο αγχωδη διαταραχη.. ηταν ο 2ος γιατρος μεσα σε 2μηνες που μου το ειπε... τωρα ειναι να ξανακανω εξεταση γαι να δω ποσο εχει παει...
Θ ελω να επισκευθω μια νευρολογο αλλα φοβαμαι ... η αληθεια ειναι πως 2 φορες πηγα σε εναν νευρολογο καλο απ οτι μου ειπαν... και τις 2φορες μου ειπε πως ειναι αγχος και φοβος.. την 1η με εξετασε αλλα τη 2η οχι... με το που με ξαναειδε αρχισε να μου μιλαει για καταθλιψη αγχος κλπ...και κυριως για σωματοποιηση αγχους... του ανεφερα το τρεμουλο και το τρανταγμα και ειπε χαρακτηριστικα ''δεν μου λενε αυτα τα συμπτωματα κατι παθολογικο'' .. εχω το φοβο μηπως δεν του τα εξηγησα καλα... Με εδιωξε με τις κλωτσιες... (Το λεω ετσι γιατι ειναι και κατα καποιο τροπο γνωστος μου σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο).. Το μονο που μου ειπε ειναι πως πρεπει να βρω μια καλη ψυχολογο... Εγω ειχα ηδη οποτε δεν επεκταθηκα.. Μετα απο ενα μηνα βρηκα κατι σεμιναρια καταπολεμησης αγχους και καταθλιψης και ειπα να λαβω συμμετοχη τα οποια οργανωνει μια ψυχολογος... Σταματησα την δικη μου οσον αφορα την ψυχοθεραπεια και κρατησα το συμβουλευτικο κομματι (λογω οικονομικων) και γραφτηκα σ αυτα τα σεμιναρια... Η ψυχολογος που τα εκανε τυχαιως ειναι ακι συνεργατης του νευρολογου που πηγα 2 φορες.. αφου της ειπα την περιπτωση μου και εντοπισε καταθλιψη ηταν ησυχη και απο παθολογικης αποψης αφου τον γνωριζει πολυ καλα τον νευρολογο... ειναι νευροψυχολογος η ιδια... και λιγο με ηρεμησε αλλα τα συμπτωματα μια ερχονται μια φευγουν..δεν εχουν φυγει εντελως...
kaity, παιρνω και βιταμινη Β12 καθε μερα και ιχθυελαιο.. η β12 με βοηθουσε πολυ στις αρχες...τωρα ετσι κι ετσι...περιμενω αποτελεσμα γιατι μια τη σταματαω και μια την αρχιζω συμφωνα με οδηγια του καρδιολογου γιατι επειτα απο εξεταση που εκανα αιματολογικη βρηκαμε οτι μου πεφτει...οχι κατω απο τα ορια αλλα φτανει στα χαμηλοτερα...
Εκανα και ομοιοπαθητικη αλλα τελειωσε και δεν ξαναπηγα... Με βοηθησε λιγο... Τωρα σκεφτομαι να ξαναπαω αλλα σε αλλο ομοιοπαθητικο για τον οποιο ακουσα πολυ καλα λογια... 
Το βιβλιο το βρηκα αλλα μου προτειναν καποια αλλα .. πηρα τα ''ΑΛΛΑ'' αλλά θα παρω και αυτο μολις τα τελειωσω...

----------


## ARTEMIDA

σχετικα με το γυμναστηριο επειδη κατα τη διαρκει ασκησης με επιασε τρεμουλο οχι πολυ ορατο αλλα εγω το αισθανομουν εντονο το φοβηθηκα... με επιασε πανικος και δεν ξαναπηγα...
Χθες συγκεκριμενα ειπα το συμπτωμα αυτο με το εσωτερικο τρεμουλο που εχω καποιες στιγμες και με κατι αλλο που νιωθω στη νευροψυχολογο και λιγο αγχωθηκε.. μου λεει τεντωσε τα χερια σου .. τα τεντωσα.. οκ λεει τωρα ακουλουθησε με το βλεμμα του το στυλο (το οποιο κουνουσε αριστερα δεξια).. το εκανα.. αντε στο καλο μου ειπε φυγε ειναι μια χαρα... τα ιδια και καποια ακομα μου ειχε κανει και ο νευρολογος την 1η φορα.. σαν εξεταση... τωρα τι ειδαν μεσα απο αυτα δεν ξερω...
Σημερα, μπηκα και σε ενα site ενος ινστιτουτο ψυχικης υγειας και βρηκα καποια πολυ ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα που 1η φορα τα διαβασα αλλα εχω καποιες αποριες... μιλουσε για τις σωματομορφες διαταραχες (δχη μετατροπης-δχη πονου και σωματοποιηση).. Ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον ... θελω ομως να ρωτησω καποιον να μου εξηγησει τις αποριες μου...

----------


## Nightmare111

*@ARTEMIDA*, μάλιστα, ώστε όντως πρόκειται για αγχώδεις διαταραχή εφόσον έκανες νευρολογικό έλεγχο.. 

εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις Bάλσαμο H επιστημονική ονομασία του είναι Hypericum perforatum, αλλά είναι πιο γνωστό ως βαλσαμόχορτο ή St-John’s-wort. είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικo όσο η σερταλινη, ένα από τα καλύτερα αντικαταθλιπτικά που ανήκουνε στην κατηγορια SSRI. 

Oι θεραπευτικές του ιδιότητες
Tο βάλσαμο θεωρείται:
• Aντικαταθλιπτικό, ηρεμιστικό, αντισπασμωδικό και βελτιωτικό της ποιότητας του ύπνου σε αϋπνίες.
• Aντιφλογιστικό και επουλωτικό για εγκαύματα και πληγές. Eπίσης, θεωρείται ότι επιταχύνει την εξαφάνιση των στιγμάτων της λευκόρροιας και των σκληρών όγκων του δέρματος.
• Tονωτικό και διεγερτικό για εξασθενημένους οργανισμούς.
• Kαταπραϋντικό και ανακουφιστικό σε βρογχίτιδα, βήχα, άσθμα.
• Eμμηναγωγικό-ρυθμιστικό της εμμήνου ρύσεως.
• Διουρητικό.
• Σπασμολυτικό.
• Για στομαχικές-εντερικές διαταραχές.
• Aντιπυρετικό και παυσίπονο.

----------


## ARTEMIDA

ναι με εξετασε νευρολογος αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως εχω κατι αλλα δεν το καταλαβε....ειναι κατα των μαγνητικων κλπ οταν δεν υπαρχει λογος ειπε...γιατι ομως εγω δεν ειμαι καλα συνεχεια???? ολοι μου λενε για καταθλιψη και αγχος αλλα το σωμα μου εχει φρικαρει... τα συμπτωματα ειναι περιεργα και πλεον δεν ξερω αν ειναι υπαρκτα ή τα φανταζομαι... τι να πω??? 
το σκεφτηκα για το βαλσαμο να πω την αληθεια...σαν τσαι ειναι αυτο?? ροφημα?? μπορω να το παιρνω παραλληλα με τα ω3 και την β12 'η να ρωτησω καπου?? και που??? εχει δει κανεις αποτελεσμα????

----------


## Nightmare111

> ναι με εξετασε νευρολογος αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως εχω κατι αλλα δεν το καταλαβε....ειναι κατα των μαγνητικων κλπ οταν δεν υπαρχει λογος ειπε...γιατι ομως εγω δεν ειμαι καλα συνεχεια???? ολοι μου λενε για καταθλιψη και αγχος αλλα το σωμα μου εχει φρικαρει... τα συμπτωματα ειναι περιεργα και πλεον δεν ξερω αν ειναι υπαρκτα ή τα φανταζομαι... τι να πω??? 
> το σκεφτηκα για το βαλσαμο να πω την αληθεια...σαν τσαι ειναι αυτο?? ροφημα?? μπορω να το παιρνω παραλληλα με τα ω3 και την β12 'η να ρωτησω καπου?? και που??? εχει δει κανεις αποτελεσμα????


μπορείς να το παίρνεις κανονικά με τα ω3 και B12 δεν ύπαρxη πρόβλημα. αλλα καλο είναι να ρωτήσεις σχετικά για το βάλσαμο για να πάρεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες.. και βεβαια βοηθάει σε περίπτωσης άγχους και κατάθλιψης! θα δεις άμεσο αποτέλεσμα.. (το φτιάχνεις σε τσάι συνήθως)

τώρα για τα συμτώματα που αισθάνεσαι είναι τα λεγόμενα ψυχοσωματικά.

Οι ψυχοσωματικές ασθένειες δεν είναι λιγότερο αληθινές από τις κοινές ασθένειες. Τα συμπτώματά τους έχουν ‘σάρκα και οστά’ και μπορεί να κλιμακωθούν και να έχουν δυσάρεστη κατάληξη. Δεν είναι λοιπόν ‘φαντάσματα’, αλλά υπαρκτές σωματικές διαταραχές. Η ειδοποιός διαφορά εντοπίζεται κυρίως στο αίτιο που υποκινεί το ψυχοσωματικό σύμπτωμα σε αντίθεση με την κοινή ασθένεια. Σίγουρα δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να ξεχωρίσουμε αν μια δερματίτιδα, ένας κολικός στομάχου, ένα αυχενικό σύνδρομο και άλλες ενοχλήσεις είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο αποτέλεσμα ανέκφραστων ψυχικών συγκρούσεων και δυσκολιών.

Το πιθανότερο είναι τα αίτια πίσω από ένα σωματικό σύμπτωμα να είναι πολυπαραγοντικά.

Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς, κάποιες στιγμές στη ζωή μας, ανατρέξαμε σε γιατρούς για ένα απλό ενόχλημα, κι ενώ κάναμε ένα σωρό εξετάσεις και αποκλείσαμε όλες τις εκδοχές, τελικά ακούσαμε το γιατρό μας να μας λέει ότι “είναι ψυχολογικό”. Η άμεση απάντηση του ασθενούς είναι «…μα τι λέτε γιατρέ μου, τρελός είμαι;» Είναι γεγονός ότι, τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα, δεν έχουμε αντιληφθεί ακόμα πόσο σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας στη ζωή μας. Οι άνθρωποι, ακόμα και σήμερα, φοβούνται να εκφράσουν φόβους ή αδυναμίες τους σε ειδικούς, ενώ ξέρουν ότι αυτό είναι ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της γιατρειάς τους.

Τα σωματικά συμπτώματα, λοιπόν, που δεν προκαλούνται από οργανικά ή παθολογικά αίτια ονομάζονται ψυχοσωματικά. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό πριν προβούμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι πρόκειται για ψυχοσωματικό σύμπτωμα, θα πρέπει να είμαστε, με την καθοδήγηση του γιατρού, απολύτως σίγουροι ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία οργανική αιτία.
Τα συμπτώματα αυτά, αποτελούν την σωματοποιημένη εξωτερίκευση συναισθημάτων ή ψυχολογικών συγκρούσεων του ατόμου.

Μια περίπτωση τέτοιων συγκρούσεων, σχετίζεται με όσα θέλει να κάνει κάποιος, αλλά δεν μπορεί ή δεν πρέπει για διάφορους λόγους. Νιώθει καταπίεση, άγχος και στην προσπάθειά του να καταπολεμήσει την θέλησή του την καταπνίγει, την «ξεχνάει», ή πείθει τον εαυτό του πως την έχει ξεπεράσει. Τότε έρχεται το σύμπτωμα και χτυπάει συναγερμό. Μπορεί να συναίσθημα να μην το ακούμε, αλλά το σώμα το ακούμε. Έτσι, λοιπόν το σύμπτωμα, μας υπενθυμίζει ότι υπάρχει κάποια «εκκρεμότητα» που την έχουμε ξεχάσει, κάνει φανερό το συναίσθημά μας. Έτσι, δεν μπορούμε να το «ξεχάσουμε» πάλι. Είναι εκεί, το βλέπουμε, εξωτερικεύεται στο σώμα μας.

Ένα πολύ απλό παράδειγμα: έχουμε θυμώσει με τον καλύτερο φίλο μας για την επιπόλαια συμπεριφορά του στην σχέση μας, συμπεριφορά που μας υποβαθμίζει και καταπιέζει. Νιώθουμε ανήμποροι να του κάνουμε παρατήρηση και κάθε φορά που συναντιόμαστε βιώνουμε άγχος, δυσαρέσκεια. Έχουμε πειστεί πως δεν μπορούμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε συζητώντας μαζί του. ‘Αφού δεν μπορώ να του μιλήσω, ας το ξεχάσω, ίσως είναι και στην φαντασία μου, θα περάσει’, σκεφτόμαστε και όντως το ξεχνάμε. Όμως, κάθε φορά που βρισκόμαστε με το φίλο μας μας πονάει πολύ το κεφάλι, το στομάχι κλπ. Αναρωτιόμαστε για την έντονη σωματική ενόχληση και πηγαίνουμε στον γιατρό. Το μυαλό μας μπορεί να ξέχασε τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα που βιώναμε, το σώμα μας όχι. Χτυπάει καμπανάκια για να μας το θυμίζει, για να προστατεύσουμε τον εαυτό μας.

Επίσης , το ψυχοσωματικό σύμπτωμα μπορεί, να εξυπηρετεί ένα σκοπό, να διευκολύνει. Για παράδειγμα, μια γυναίκα εμφανίζει πολύ συχνά συμπτώματα πονοκεφάλου, για να αποφύγει τη σεξουαλική επαφή με τον άντρα της ή ένας υποψήφιος φοιτητής μπορεί να πεθαίνει συχνές κρίσεις πανικού, γιατί δυσκολεύεται (εκείνος ή η οικογένεια) να φύγει από το πατρικό σπίτι.

Οι ψυχολογικές συγκρούσεις πραγματώνονται συνήθως στο ασυνείδητο του ατόμου με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούμε να τις ελέγξουμε, να τις χειριστούμε. Γι’ αυτό άλλωστε είναι δύσκολο να αντιμετωπίσουμε τις ψυχοσωματικές ενοχλήσεις μας. Ας σκεφτούμε πως η εκδήλωσή τους είναι μια ‘φωνή βοήθειας’ που κραυγάζει η ψυχή μας. Μόνο έτσι, θα την ακούγαμε.

Πιθανά Ψυχοσωματικά Συμπτώματα
Πόνος σε κάποιο σημείο του σώματος (θώρακα, στομάχι, κεφάλι κλπ ), υψηλή χοληστερίνη, δερματοπάθειες (ακμή, έκζεμα, ψωρίαση κλπ), αϋπνία, εφίδρωση, ξηροστομία, σιελόρροια, ταχυκαρδία, τσιμπήματα στο στήθος, “φτερουγίσματα” στην καρδιά, ταχύπνοια, υπεραερισμός, δυσκαταποσία (δυσκολία στην κατάποση), σφίξιμο των δοντιών (ιδίως τη νύκτα), αίσθημα σφιξίματος στο στομάχι, σπαστική κολίτιδα, σύνδρομο ευερέθιστου εντέρου (αέρια στο έντερο, συχνά δυσκοιλιότητα ή διάρροια και επιτακτική ανάγκη προς αφόδευση), αναγωγές του γαστρικού περιεχομένου, καούρα, σφίξιμο στο στομάχι, σεξουαλικά προβλήματα (στον άνδρα δυσκολία στύσης, στη γυναίκα δυσπαρευνία δηλαδή πόνος κατά την συνουσία και ανοργασμικότητα), οσφυαλγία, το σύνδρομο χρόνιας κοπώσεως, συχνουρία, πονοκέφαλος, ζαλάδες, αιμωδίες (μυρμηγκιάσματα), μειωμένη αισθητικότητα και ιδίως αίσθηση της αφής, υπερθερμία, προβλήματα μνήμης (αιτία είναι η διάσπαση προσοχής από το άγχος που δημιουργεί προβλήματα στην αποθήκευση και στην ανάκληση των αποθηκευμένων στην μνήμη πληροφοριών), σχετικά μειωμένη ικανότητα επούλωσης των τραυμάτων, ανορεξία, αυξημένη όρεξη, βουλιμία, νυκτερινή ενούρηση σε παιδιά και εφήβους, μυοσκελετικές παθήσεις κ.λ.π.

----------

